# Best Headsets for Nokia X2-01



## SurajS (Nov 16, 2011)

Guys i am on the lookout for a headset which has a good bass effect, for my phone(Nokia X2-01). Well i have been searching a lot to get a Nokia headset only, but could not find one. Any suggestions with which headset should i go with?


----------

